# Felicidades Laura_Ángel



## gatogab

*Angel.Aura*

Felices *PRIMEROS CUARENTA AÑOS* querida Lauretta.
gatogab


----------



## Vanda

*Anginha, parabéns! *

*Muita saúde e sucesso nessa virada da vida!*
​


----------



## TimLA

Buon compleanno!
Feliz cumpleaños!
Happy Birthday!
And as we say in AE "...on your 29th birthday...and holding..."


----------



## Antpax

Tanti Aguri Laura. Muchas Felicidades, qué cumplas muchos más (y nosotros que lo veamos).

Como siempre traigo algo para la fiesta.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Angel.Aura

Thank you SOOOOOOO much!
Gracias a todos 

Che piacere trovare i vostri auguri!!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Buon compleanno, Laura! You're still a youngster. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Buon compleanno Laura! Con abbraccio ed bacio. 

Parabéns! ¡Que la pasés muy bien! And don't forget to make a wish! 

Ciao.

Giorgio.


----------



## Panpan

Happy 40th Birthday Laura





Enjoy!
Panpan

(Edit) How do I post this picture??


----------



## Angel.Aura

Thank you P.! 


Panpan said:


> (Edit) How do I post this picture??


To post the picture you have to choose images on the web, because when you select the "insert image" button, you have to copy and paste the url of that image.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Thank you P.!
> To post the picture you have to choose images on the web, because when you select the "insert image" button, you have to copy and paste the url of that image.


Le envié el modo por medio de un PM, Lauretta.
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Gracias Gatito!
:*


----------



## irene.acler

Uff, in ritardo, ma... AUGURI


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tranquilla Irene, il piacere è immutato. 
Grazie.


----------



## krolaina

Non è troppo tarde, vero? Mi spiace Lauri... 
Buon compleanno! Tanti auguuuuuuri a teeeeee....tanti auguuuuuri a teeeeeeee (meno male non mi senti!!).
È un vero piacere per me trovarti sul forum! Thanks for that!

(Huy, qué raro que Irene no te haya cantado su versión del cumpleaños....).

Tanti baci.


----------



## irene.acler

¿Mi versión del cumple? Uy, se me olvidó


----------



## alexacohen

*Pero bueno.... ¡estamos todos de cumple!*

*Mil felicidades, Laurita! Con retraso proque no vi el hilo hasta hoy... pero sólo llego una semana tarde... *

*Yo siempre regalo flores..- espero que te guste!*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Me gustan muchísimo, gracias 

Un beso.


----------



## JamesM

Happy birthday, Angel.Aura!  

James


----------



## Angel.Aura

Thank you James!


----------



## Hermocrates

Happy (belated) birthday! 

Rye


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie mille, Rye!
Un'occasione per un nuovo brindisi (non mi tiro certo indietro! )


----------



## miri

Laura cara, in ritardissimo, ma con tutto il cuore 

TANTI AUGURI AFFETTUOSI! ​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tranquilla miri!
I 41 sono ancora lontani rolleyes
Grazie, sei un tesoro


----------



## CarolMamkny

Angel.Aura said:


> Tranquilla miri!
> I 41 sono ancora lontani rolleyes
> Grazie, sei un tesoro



No te preocupes Aura que nosotras somos como el vino... entre más añejo, mejor!! Jajajaja- Feliz Cumpleaños- Happy B-Day from NYC!!!


----------



## Panpan

I knew there was a way to do it.  Sorry it's late!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Thank you Panpan, I *loved* the cake!  
I wish you and your family a very merry Christmas 
Laura


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Laura,

I know that I'm way to much late for your birthday celebration...  So please accept these flowers... just because!

Hugs!

Erasmo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Erasmo,
Las flores me encantan 
Muchísimas gracias!


----------

